# Can I get baby male guinea pig to keep my adult male company?



## max's mum (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi.
We have had 2 male guinea pigs for years and one died a couple of months ago. The one who is left is now very quiet and not as active as he used to be. He is about 2 and a half.
I know it can be difficult to pair up two male guinea pigs but if I get a baby male will it be ok?
Thanks.


----------



## Wigglewoo (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi,
In all honesty I think it's a hit and miss thing - I had 1 and paired him up with a baby male when he was about 1, and they were fine. But I know that it sometimes doesn't work out, although I hear castrating can help.......

I think it really is something that is different in all cases.....

xXx


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Neutering does nothing to male piggies apart from stop them having babies.

I've never had problems with males. Just got 2 baby piggies to go with Ginger and he loves them. Just make sure you have 3 of everything if possible.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Neutering does nothing to male piggies apart from stop them having babies.
> 
> I've never had problems with males. Just got 2 baby piggies to go with Ginger and he loves them. Just make sure you have 3 of everything if possible.


^^ I was basically going to say that exactly! xx


----------

